# Problem with mysql



## Melcu (Sep 24, 2010)

Hello,

When I try to connect to mysql via http.. I get this



```
Trying to connect to the provided MySQL server now...
Could not connect to the server: 'Lost connection to MySQL server at 'reading initial communication packet', system error: 61'
```
Anyone got any ideea why ?

Thank you.


----------



## biru (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi Melcu 
Try to end comment:  
	
	



```
#bind-address = 127.0.0.1
```
 at my.cnf file ..
Regards


----------



## Melcu (Sep 25, 2010)

Can you tell me where is the my.cnf file ! Please.
Also when I try to connect on local, I get this message.


```
ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/tmp/mysql.sock' (2)
```


----------



## biru (Sep 25, 2010)

Melcu said:
			
		

> Can you tell me where is the my.cnf file ! Please.
> Also when i try to connect on local, i get this message.
> 
> 
> ...



/usr/local/share/mysql/my.cnf
make sure the mysql daemon is running


----------



## Melcu (Sep 25, 2010)

This is the only file in that folder:


```
gateway# cd /usr/local/share/mysql/
gateway# ls
mysql_fix_privilege_tables.sql
```


----------



## biru (Sep 25, 2010)

hi melcu this is for sample 
View attachment my.cnf.txt


----------



## Melcu (Sep 25, 2010)

Problem solved. Thank you for helo biru.
The problem was.. i only had install mysql client.
Not the database.
Thank you again.


----------

